# Spotting before period?



## Leelerz

Two days before period and i have been spotting (light pink) when I wipe and maybe a tiny spot on my pantyliner all day. Could I be pregnant? Or is this the beginning of my period? I have been trying to conceive for 10 months now and every month I swear I have pregnancy symptoms. Has anyone spotted like this before their period is due and ended up pregnant? Thanks! :)


----------



## LittleOnes

Personally I never have had spotting before AF, she just comes on full force like the witch she is! Do you normally have spotting before AF? 

Could be AF, could be late implantation bleeding? 

Do you track your temperature at all?


----------



## sapphire1

I always used to spot before AF, but it was dark brown. When I got my BFP I spotted light pink and it continued for 9 days, but I was definitely pregnant. Good luck! x x


----------



## Leelerz

Actually, I have spotted before, but then AF shows up right away. Yesterday the spotting stopped completely and tomorrow is my scheduled AF. I am so confused! I took a pregnancy test two days ago (anxious) and it was negative. I think I will try and wait till I am late to test again.... 

This is my first time ever on a forum... Thanks for replying! :)


----------



## fields43

I usually spot brown before my period starts, generally for a couple of days. If I'm remembering correctly, I had one day of implantation spotting when I was pregnant with my son, and it was more pink and cm-like. This happened the day after my BFP, so good luck with testing soon!


----------



## mrshanna

Sounds like a good sign to me Leelerz! Good luck hun!


----------



## emsie_123

Sounds like it was for me! The spotting is more light than the blood at start of your period. More see though pink Id say. Or at least it was for me :) Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Waiting4bby

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## cloutier21

This is happening to me. I've felt pregnant since implantation. I swear I think I felt it. I'm going to cry (for real) if this is my period. My heart is already broken seeing the blood today. My period is two days away and this blood is really pink. Funny I've never paid attention to my AF blood before so I have no idea if this is normal. I'm hoping it's a good sign, I will update everyone in a week. Good luck to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## BeachyFeelin

I spot before every period. Starts off tan, then brown then red/pink...usually 2-3 days before AF is supposed to show.

Hope that's not the case for you!


----------



## Bonn

I spotted the day before yesterday for an hr and it stopped, didn't spot yesterday, n today I spotted for a few hrs and it stopped. Period was supposed to be today, I'm regular, and this hasn't happened to me before. Took a test and it came out negative. Idk what's going on :/


----------

